# Thanksgiving buck for my boy



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

My son shot this 8 point thanksgiving evening. He was wanting to wait for a big buck but he has been battling bronchitis off and on this fall and with basketball starting he wasn’t getting to hunt much so he took this one for the freezer. He’s only 9 years old but this is his fifth deer he has taken so he’s pretty excited. He said next year he wants to put in more time to try to get one of the big ones we have seen this year.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to the young man.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats to your son.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice/ Congrats and best of luck during the Roundball Season.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

killingtime said:


> My son shot this 8 point thanksgiving evening. He was wanting to wait for a big buck but he has been battling bronchitis off and on this fall and with basketball starting he wasn’t getting to hunt much so he took this one for the freezer. He’s only 9 years old but this is his fifth deer he has taken so he’s pretty excited. He said next year he wants to put in more time to try to get one of the big ones we have seen this year.


if he's 9 now and he's taken 5 deer already how old was he when he started? not knocking guys for starting there sons at a young age. but what weapon did he use that he could handle? I started both my sons at 10. my oldest got a tc 45 cal that was small enough that he could handle it. most shots were in the bulls eye at 50 yrds using a rest. my youngest I cut the stock down on a rem 1100 16ga then put a slip on recoil pad on it. then I got him a small 50 cal ml but he still needed a rest to make a good 50 yrd shot. i've read about other guys starting there kids at 4 and 5 yrs old. but my kids couldn't handle a gun at that age. congrats to your son on his nice 5th deer.
sherman


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> if he's 9 now and he's taken 5 deer already how old was he when he started? not knocking guys for starting there sons at a young age. but what weapon did he use that he could handle? I started both my sons at 10. my oldest got a tc 45 cal that was small enough that he could handle it. most shots were in the bulls eye at 50 yrds using a rest. my youngest I cut the stock down on a rem 1100 16ga then put a slip on recoil pad on it. then I got him a small 50 cal ml but he still needed a rest to make a good 50 yrd shot. i've read about other guys starting there kids at 4 and 5 yrs old. but my kids couldn't handle a gun at that age. congrats to your son on his nice 5th deer.
> sherman[/QUOTE
> Sherman he shot his first deer just before his 4th Birthday with a cheaper model Horton crossbow that was light and pretty short. He could not shoulder it but the butt of the crossbow would rest on top of his shoulder and he could still see through the scope and he could get his hand around the pistol grip to pull the trigger. It’s kind of hard to explain but I hope it gives you an idea. My daughter at the time was 1 year old and was going through a battle with leukemia (which she won) and me and my boy spent a lot of time together while my wife was with my daughter at the hospital so I taught him how to shoot a crossbow that whole summer before. We just kept making adjustments until he could do it. His first deer was shot out of a buddy tree stand where he had a padded shooting rail to rest the crossbow on. He stood in front of me with crossbow rested on the rail but I could look over his shoulder through the scope and help him line up the crossbow on the deer but he held the crossbow and pulled the trigger himself. The next year he started shouldering the crossbow himself and shooting deer without my help. I always make sure he has a steady rest. I got him a 44 mag rifle this year but he was sick the youth weekend and we didn’t get out but he shoots it very well. I will find a picture of his first deer and post it.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 283609


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Here’s his first deer as me and my wife shared his first deer experience together in the buddy stand and him target shooting on his own.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats to that young man on his fifth deer. He’s a dandy!!
Pretty nice deer too! Haha


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great story. Congratulations to your son. It’s wonderful that you have been able to spend quality time with your son and teach him the joy of hunting.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

bobk said:


> Great story. Congratulations to your son. It’s wonderful that you have been able to spend quality time with your son and teach him the joy of hunting.


All 5 seer have been shot less than 20 yards. I really push the issue to wait for the right shot especially bow hunting and if you don’t get it there is always another day to get one.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice congrats


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff killingtime! My son will be 5 this March...I ALMOST got him to hunt with me in a ground blind during Halloween week.... BUT, he wanted to go to the park instead.  We also watched some hunting shows together for the first time to "prep him" Good stuff! Congrats on your son's success.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Your on the right track baddfish he will let you know when he’s ready. Once he gets out in the woods and sees a deer up close he will be hooked. My boy lets me know when he wants to go I don’t push him one bit. I would take him every day but don’t want to burn him out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

An excellent buck for sure. Congratulations to your son and you. We will see that young man on his own hunting show before it's over.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your boy! Great buck!


----------

